# Mummies/mommies of twins or multiples?



## Wobbles

So how many Mums/Moms of twins or more do we have?

:D


----------



## Helen

Oooh! Me! Me! :yipee:


----------



## Helen

I should say thanks to Wobbles for the section. Hopefully, I'm not all alone in here! :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Hope not lol - well you won't be for long by the looks of the replies on the thread that suggested these sections :shock:

You never share many pics of your lovelys *huffs*


----------



## Helen

Wobbles said:


> You never share many pics of your lovelys *huffs*

LOL! Don't wanna bore people with them!

Just for you:

[Pic removed]

(They fake sleep to avoid my cooking :lol:)


----------



## ablaze

^^^ omg :rofl: helen tht is just too cute and funny!!!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

fake sleeping ehhehhehe u a bad cook helen heheehhe tom looks liek ur OH cutie pie


----------



## Tilly

Awww they're beautiful, more pics :) I really want twins.


----------



## Arcanegirl

More, moreeeeeeeee!
Will never get bored of seeing pics of the twins :D


----------



## Wobbles

> LOL! Don't wanna bore people with them!

Who cares - theres loads of us who want you to bore us with your pics ;)

They are so cute but I will remember to refuse any dinner invites then? lol


----------



## lilmumma

nothing wrong with twins lol, my twin sister has twins too lol, so im a twin, she has twins and i almost had twins lol. in some ways im sad we didnt get them both, but in other ways, one Kabe is more than enough :)


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Helen, they are getting so big. Love the fake sleep! :hugs: 


:lol: Wobbles :lol:


----------



## alloyd519

I'm having twin girls, due March 30, can't wait!!

Helen, yours are adorable!! Love the pictures!!


----------



## lilmumma

i found this, it scares me :cry: it's about two years old, but i still get scared when i see it, this makes us look really identical lol
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh262/banksmatthews/cute%20other%20snaggables/Picture280.jpg


----------



## Shriya

I'm a mother of twin girls!!


----------



## goldlion

Helen that photo is priceless!! Too cute!


----------



## rfjohnso

I'm having twin boys. I'm due June 14th.


----------



## faith_may

Helen your babies are really cute


----------



## lotuspixie

i have twins who will be 3 in may


----------



## darkheaven

im a mum of twins there 5 in sept and im now on my second lot of twins must be mad lol:happydance:


----------



## Helen

Wow! That's fantastic. Lucky you!


----------



## Tripletotskin

Hello Everyone!

Great to meet everyone here, especially Moms of Multiples like me. I have triplets, all boys. I love them dearly. :hugs:

BTW, Helen, your twins are sooo cute.


----------



## poolepal

Found out a few weeks ago that I will be having twins in September 08. I have no idea how the hell we will cope in an upstairs 1 bed flat but im sure we will manage. Any pearls of wisdom about twin pregnancy would be greatly recieved.


----------



## Helen

poolepal said:


> Found out a few weeks ago that I will be having twins in September 08. I have no idea how the hell we will cope in an upstairs 1 bed flat but im sure we will manage. Any pearls of wisdom about twin pregnancy would be greatly recieved.

Congratulations! I can't think of any great pearls of wisdom other than you get loads of fuss made of you when people know you're carrying two about :lol: 

You'll probably deliver before 40 weeks (mine were by planned c-section at 36+6). You'll get more scans in the later stages. If I remember right it was every 4 weeks from 20 weeks and then at some point it went to every 2 weeks which is hugely reassuring. It is possible to deliver naturally but you stand a higher chance of having a section than singleton Mummies. 

Have you posted a scan pic up?


----------



## akamummy

:blush: Confession time! :blush: 

I REALLY REALLY WANT TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know that on my dads side his mum had twins....but thats about the closest I get! :cry: Im going for a scan this thursday I will be just over 6 weeks...so Ive been praying like crazy for there to be 2 inside! :wacko: I know! But I would love it...seeings as I m/c my last pregy :cry1:

Those of you that have them or carrying them :lol: are really lucky! Its such a special privelege (spelling?) to be able to concieve twins! So CONGRATS SWEET PEAS!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jadeylex

im having twins xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Many

I have two sets of twins :) 8 year old identical girls, and 11 month old fraternal girl/boy twins. 

Congrats to all you mummies expecting twins.. they certainly are a wonderful gift!


----------



## amandareese12

I have twins too!! im new here so work with me!


----------



## Helen

Congratulations and welcome to BnB. How old are your little ones?


----------



## nickihun

me i have twins on they was due in december. xx


----------



## Tilly

I really really want twins!!!!


----------



## turbo_mom

what does it feel like when u have 2 babies moving around?? Were any of u able to feel them moving before 16 weeks?


----------



## mom2pne

turbo_mom said:


> what does it feel like when u have 2 babies moving around?? Were any of u able to feel them moving before 16 weeks?

I was able to start feeling my twins @ 11 weeks. Feeling my twins was confusing because at times I got scared I was only feeling 1 and it turned out that I was feeling both in the same area. My twins had seperate sacs and placentas. It was cool when they got bigger because you could see each one moving.


----------



## Helen

I used to love it when one kicked out and the other one kicked back. I started feeling things at 16 weeks and most of the time I could tell who was who. Mom2pne is right though, when you think you haven't felt one it can be pretty scary.


----------



## Becka

I've got girl/boy twins who will be 5 in September, Molly and Jack


----------



## elishaty

hey as some prob kno from my other posts... im expecting identical twins xx


----------



## Arzani

can I join in?? I'm expecting triplets.


----------



## akamummy

WOW Triplets! Thats going to keep you busy! :lol: Congrats to everyone who is expecting twins or multiples! Well done girlies! I wish I could have had twins...but as I already have a toddler Im glad Im only having one :blush: My girlfriend is having twins though...and she has a toddler! 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## becky77

i have 3 yr old non-identical twin boys.


----------



## doc123

i'm nine weeks expecting fraternal twins...and boy am i sick at the moment!!!!!!!!!!and very scared about being a twin mum....


----------



## Dona

Good luck to you all! I wish I were having twins. More pictures please of existing twins! Pretty please....!


----------

